# Pseud's 55 gallon 130w DIY CO2 thing



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

This isn't my first planted 'scape. Originally I had lots of fast growing stems, but decided to swap them out, and turn to some lower maintenance, slower growing plants. Still some work to do on this. Pretty much verything on the right of the wood will be out, and replaced with some of the H. corymbosa from the left corner. (In fact, I've already taken it out, just don't have an updated pic) Waiting for a couple of crypts to fill in (primarily left mid ground). Some patchy holes in the foreground need to be filled, and uhh... just general growth filling in.














































1 - Hygrophila corymbosa
2 - Blyxa japonica
3 - Elatine triandra
4 - Cryptocoryne wenditii
5 - Cyperus helferi
6 - Lobelia cardinalis
7 - Nymphea Zenkeri
8 - Anubias nana
9 - Vallisneria Spiralis
10 - Anubias Nana var petite
11 - Weeping moss (I think.. can't remember.)

Comments/Suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## Aquatic Design Daniel (Mar 7, 2006)

Thats awesome looking, its hard to work with the length of 55 alot of the time. Love those von Rio tetra


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Thank you. I agree, one of the biggest problems I've had is making the tank look unified. Up until recently it's always been segregated into a left and right side. The foreground is helping bring it together, as is the H. corymbosa in both back corners.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Anybody else have any comments/suggestions?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That looks nice Pseud I looks like youa re almost going toward a Dutch style layout, cool! Keep prunning and replanting the stems to increase their mass and try to maintain the shorter in the front, taller in the back grouping and it will have a good flow. I like the E. triandra forground, been a while since I saw that.

I think you need more hardscape in front of the H corymbrosa to fill in that area and add a structural balance. Make sure ou update this thread as it matures

Dennis


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Dennis. I think you're right. That space is calling for a piece of wood. I'll have to see what I can rummage together. 

Most of that H. corymbosa on the left side is one stem that has branched many times. I'm indecisive wether to trim every stem and replant, or leave it and let a couple of other stems grow and branch in the same way...


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

That is one of the nicest 55's I have seen! I agree with Dennis that something needs to be in front of the H. corymbosa but I would use more plants versus hardscape! I'm drawing a blank on what plant to use right now but something will come to me 

Again, nice job. As the owner of a 55g I know how difficult they can be to scape and you have done well!


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks MatPat! If you come up with any suggestions I'm definitely open to them.

I have a couple of crypts filling out there, and I'm hoping to continue the line of Anubias in a nice curve, much like the right side.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow very sharp tank. I like the way it's going. It looks very good even without it growing in. It's going to be very nice when it does. Perhaps a rock or more wood on the left. Other then that, I can't say much.


----------



## Capt. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looks good to me. I really like that Cyperus. Is that as tall as it gets for you?


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.

Yeah, I really really like C. helferi. I've only had it a few weeks, and it grows real slow, so I'm not sure exactly how big it's gonna get!


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Couple of shots from the past:


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

here's an updated shot, just taken a few moments ago:










..and brought that crypt forward some:


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice! I like the C. helferi - it really draws your eye to that area. I've never really paid attention to the species before but it would look great for a future project thats brewing in my mind's eye. The lobelia are also very nice. I had a nice bunch that were doing great until the biggest one completely melted. I'm not sure why, but it might have been laziness & letting the NO3 bottom out.

Of all the photos here, I like the most recent the best.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice progress, looking good!


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys! Let me know what you think of this update too..

..Found a couple of nice pieces of malaysian driftwood, for $9 each! They're both somewhere between 15-24" long... at petco no less!


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

A few more weeks on, a few more minor changes. Still more growing out to do with the H. corymbosa background. Had an issue with the E. triandra and most of it died off so I uprooted, salvaged what I can and replanted. Lobelia Cardinalis is growing wonderfully. Been spreading the weeping moss around, waiting for it to fill out again; need to retie the moss on the large driftwood.




























*Anubias coffefolia*










I really need some suggestions, specifically the right side just past the driftwood. I'm not entirely happy with the H. corymbosa background, but I'm still holding on that with even more filling out it will look even better... but the right side needs something (midground) and I have no idea what... anybody help me out?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm loving that driftwood and lobelia, Pseud. If I may offer a suggestion for the back right side, since you asked, rotala sp. green. It is such a multipurpose plant.


----------



## gonzo777 (Jan 30, 2006)

It's nice to see more 55s.  

I'm no expert by any means, but if you're looking for suggestions -- I think something "bushier" like LYSIMACHIA NUMMULARIA 'AUREA' (or similar) in the back right would look better than the larger plants. I think the leaf size would balance better than both what you have now or rotala g.


----------

